
Mobirise Landing Page Creator v2.9.10 is out - Mobirise
https://mobirise.com
======
Mobirise
What's new:

Now you can contact us directly from the app, see "Menu->Help me!"

New 'Cookies Alert' extension

Launched Mobirise Forum - Connect with other Mobirise users, ask questions,
get answers and have some fun! Use your existing Mobirise login!

First 3rd party "Youplay" theme ported to Mobirise

New 'Twitter Feed' extension

[https://mobirise.com](https://mobirise.com)

